# Maxim's buy2 get 1 free and 30% off all 3,5, and 10 packs



## maximpep (Feb 5, 2013)

*
The following item's fall into Our Buy 2 get 1 free promotion**.**
GHRP-2 5mg
GHRP-6 5mg
Ipamorelin 2mg
Hexarelin 2mg
CJC-1295 (MOD GRF 1-29) 2mg
HGH-Frag 176-191 5mg
GnRH (triptorelin) 100mcgs
MGF 2mg


30% off all 3, 5, and 10 packs.. Don't miss out
Please note that the 30% off does not apply to any combo pack's, as well as Our Buy 2 Get 1 Free Promotion.
Please type in this code exactly as it appears in this thread 30now
*


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump guys! 
Badass sales and quality products!


----------



## maximpep (Feb 6, 2013)

get it


----------



## maximpep (Feb 7, 2013)

Boom


----------



## maximpep (Feb 9, 2013)

Sale ends tuesday


----------

